# Star Wars Episodes VII-IX



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 14, 2013)

Official discussion thread for the next Star Wars movies! Post any questions, info, or rumors about the next three SW movies here!


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 14, 2013)

I have three questions.
1. WHY?
2. WWHHYY?!
3. WWWWWHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYY?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?

That is all.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 14, 2013)

Look for hidden Mickey Mouse references.


----------



## Vinnymac (Jan 14, 2013)

In Disney's defense, they know how to run a business. They purchased Marvel and have had a lot of success with the movies. I am very optimistic to see what happens with Lucas and Disney joining forces.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2013)

There were originally 9 books, and George Lucas only wanted to tell the story of Anakin. (1 through 6, out of 9). He was thinking of leaving the last three up to his grandson, but that was before the Disney merger. Han and Leia have 2 kids, a boy and a girl. Since Jaba is now dead, Casada the Hut runs things. Han's son goes to the dark side and becomes the next Darth blah-blah, while his daughter follows in her daddy's footsteps as a smuggler. I hope they throw Dash Rendar in there somewhere too, he was my favorite action figure when I was a kid.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 14, 2013)

JayRo said:


> There were originally 9 books, and George Lucas only wanted to tell the story of Anakin. (1 through 6, out of 9). He was thinking of leaving the last three up to his grandson, but that was before the Disney merger. Han and Leia have 2 kids, a boy and a girl. Since Jaba is now dead, Casada the Hut runs things. Han's son goes to the dark side and becomes the next Darth blah-blah, while his daughter follows in her daddy's footsteps as a smuggler. I hope they throw Dash Rendar in there somewhere too, he was my favorite action figure when I was a kid.


Isn't this based off of EU books and comics? I thought they said that they were gonna make a mostly original story.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I hope it does well, and doesn't soil the StarWars name like the Clone Wars did for me...


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 14, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Well I hope it does well, and doesn't soil the StarWars name like the Clone Wars did for me...


Yeah. The new clone wars series just added another couple characters they'll have to end up killing off or sending into exile and generally just messed up the story. Now, the 2d clone wars "miniseries" that came out on Cartoon Network between the releases of episodes 2 and 3 were pretty good in my opinion. I mean, they fit the story, didn't stretch out the clone wars, and had some pretty cool stuff (remember the ARC trooper scenes?  )


----------



## Jayro (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, THAT Clone Wars was great, I enjoyed that one. I just don't like the CGi one. :/


----------



## XDel (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, as far as Hollywood is concerned, I can't help but notice that Disney has been churning out some semi descent material. Prince of Persia was enjoyable, as was John Carter. Again, it's Hollywood, but not bad compared to say, Michael Bay or most any other director out there that is over rated at the moment. I did not even mind Tron Legacy the second time around, I went back and read the tie in comic, and watched the bonus material from the Blue Ray, and can now except the majority of changes, I can not wait for part three!

That said, I think Star Wars is in better hands with Disney, than it was in the hands of Lucas. Granted, nothing is going to compare to the expanded universe material found in at least half the books, and a good sum of the Dark Horse material, and no one can direct Star Wars like Irvin Kershner, but again, at least it is not Lucas! Seriously.

I would think Disney, and I hate to put it in these terms as it sound like blasphemy speaking of Star Wars in business terms, but I would think that Disney has the business sense to try to appease fans of both universes as much as possible so as to make as much money as possible. At least I hope so. (Desperation)

http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2013)

If Michael Bay did the Star Wars series, there'd be more explosions, sexual innuendo and Shia LeBeouf wannabes blurting out random sounds while running like a chicken with its head cut off.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2013)

"Idk" should be an option in the poll. I  hope it does well as well.


----------



## bradzx (Jan 14, 2013)

I only have few words for you.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 14, 2013)

XDel said:


> Well, as far as Hollywood is concerned, I can't help but notice that Disney has been churning out some semi descent material. Prince of Persia was enjoyable, as was John Carter. Again, it's Hollywood, but not bad compared to say, Michael Bay or most any other director out there that is over rated at the moment. I did not even mind Tron Legacy the second time around, I went back and read the tie in comic, and watched the bonus material from the Blue Ray, and can now except the majority of changes, I can not wait for part three!
> 
> That said, I think Star Wars is in better hands with Disney, than it was in the hands of Lucas. Granted, nothing is going to compare to the expanded universe material found in at least half the books, and a good sum of the Dark Horse material, and no one can direct Star Wars like Irvin Kershner, but again, at least it is not Lucas! Seriously.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that Disney did the Avengers.  that makes me a bit more hopeful.


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> I have three questions.
> 1. WHY?
> 2. WWHHYY?!
> 3. WWWWWHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYY?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?
> ...


I'll try to answer that one for you. 

1. It prints money. 
2. IT PRINTS MONEY!!!
3. OH MY GOD LOOK AT ALL THAT MONEY THAT IT PRINTED AND IT DOESN'T SEEM TO BE STOPPING 
WHY CAN'T I HOLD ALL THESE WADS OF CASH 
I'M GONNA NEED A BIGGER SAFE  

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 14, 2013)

Kind of looking forward to it, and I'm sure it'll be a solid 7 in my book. Maybe even more. 
Don't have anything against it personally.


----------



## XDel (Jan 14, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Don't forget that Disney did the Avengers.  that makes me a bit more hopeful.


 
Another good point!


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If Michael Bay did the Star Wars series, there'd be more explosions, sexual innuendo and Shia LeBeouf wannabes blurting out random sounds while running like a chicken with its head cut off.


 
Wait, what? You mean the last three SW 'films' were NOT done by Mike "mid-life crisis" Bay?? Huh, could have fooled me, they utilize all of his signature film making 'skills'....
(Sure it wasn't Ewe Boll? ...Bruckheimer? ...meh, there is little difference...)

HEY - MORON modern 'directors': All of the CGI monsters, flopping tits, annoying kid actors, digital spaceships, and hollow, emotionless characters in the WORLD dont mean SHIT when you cant even make someone CARE about the characters!!

What a truly awful, awful time for films...I'm _sorry, _kids, and I mean no sarcasm.      At least the teens, 20-somethings, and kids coming-up have GAMES to look forward to, though.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2013)

I just don't care.

After all that Lucas has done to the franchise, I just can't care anymore. If they're good, great; if they're bad, well, whatever. It's not like we haven't experienced bad Star Wars movies before.


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2013)

Rumor has it Zack Snyder is preparing a standalone Star Wars film. Not part of the official SW series, more of an expanded universe spinoff. "Sources" claim it will be based on Kurosawa's Seven Samurai.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> Rumor has it Zack Snyder is preparing a standalone Star Wars film. Not part of the official SW series, more of an expanded universe spinoff. "Sources" claim it will be based on Kurosawa's Seven Samurai.


300...In Space...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2013)

I've just completely lost faith in the series. These days it's just another set of movies that suffer from what I call 'Twilight Syndrome', in that they mistake a pretty boy looking angsty for decent story telling. Let's look at the decline in quality, comparing the originals to the prequels. This'll get long so I'll whack it in spoilers, go ahead to the TLDR if you can't be arsed.



Spoiler



- Romantic chemistry: Han and Leia VS Anakin and Padme. Han and Leia are a delight to watch because of the obvious spark there but the constant snide quips and putdowns (you stuck up half-witted scruffy looking nerf herder, etc) which were funny for the kids but the adults could enjoy lines like that too because of the tension building up through them. Anakin and Padme had no chemistry whatsoever, To this day I will skip through the infamous scene where he goes into Mega Angst Mode by the fire and says things that no self respecting man would be caught dead saying. Han and Leia worked because they felt organic, it felt like how real people would act and talk to each other when there are hidden feelings. Anakin...rapes my ears. It's that simple. These two were clearly chosen for their looks instead of any actual acting talent. It wouldn't kill you to shop around a bit and find people with both, you know.

- Comic relief: Wit and Sarcasm VS Puns and Pratfalls. The original trilogy's humour was driven by character interactions, mostly with Han. His sarcastic remarks towards the others and his wit drove quite a few scenes (boring conversation anyway, etc. Which I got to use at work today ) and were easily accessible to people from quite a wide age range. The prequels attempt humour mostly with Jar Jar for the Phantom Menace and the droids from then on. And it just fails. Jar Jar is legendarily annoying and to my mind is only involed in one funny scene (when Qui Gonn grabs his tongue), the rest of the time he's just falling over or being in danger when it contributes basically nothing to the scene. Example, when they first meet Anakin in Watto's store. Would that scene be diminished in any way by Jar Jar not suddenly trying to juggle things and falling over? As for the droids, we KNOW they're capable of contributing genuinely humourous remarks, like C3PO's 'How typical' remark when the door closes on him in Empire. It's funny, but it has depth to it. Being dragged along and saying 'this is such a drag' is PAINFULLY obvious. That whole scene is rife with crap puns from C3PO. When we know he can do better, as demonstrated repeatedly, especially in Empire (At least you're still in one piece! Look what happened to me!, etc.), it's mortifying to see him reduced to the lowest common denominator.

- Villains: Vader VS...well, Vader, really. Darth Vader in the original film is just a terrifying presence for the most part. He lacks depth until a remark from Tarkin about him being 'all that's left' of the Jedi, depth then enhanced by his relationship with Obi Wan. From that point on we know there's more to him than we know, and we're eager to find out more, which of course we do. Darth Maul on the other hand...he's just...there. Sure, he's cool, but aside from being there to fight what do we know about him? There's no depth, which makes him difficult to connect with. His only line of interest is about how 'at last they will have revenge', so maybe there WAS more to him, but we never find out. Darth Tyranus at least has the whole Fallen Jedi aspect going for him, suggesting the possibility that he does what he does because he thinks it's what's right. He had much more to him, hence he's a better character. Jango Fett only seemed to be there because Boba has such a huge and frankly inexplicable following. Think about it, Boba Fett tracks the Millenium Falcon, a task that could have easily been achieved if anyone on the bridge had thought to LOOK OUT OF THE FUCKING WINDOW, fires a few pot shots at Luke, says a few things to Vader which get brushed off, then fucks up and gets his ass handed to him by a blind man, falling into a giant hole in the ground despite having a fucking jetpack which we now know can be used for extended and controllable flight as Jango does so in his duel with Obi Wan. And as for Vader's big reveal scene where he cries like a whiny bitch and does one of the worst 'Nooooooooooo!'s I've ever heard (compare to that of Wyatt Earp in Tombstone, 'nuff said), I mean for fuck sake. Were you TRYING to piss us off? Well done, you succeeded admirably.


 
If things continue to degrade like they have already, appealing to the lowest common denominator, then frankly the new films will lick balls. I'll go see them, but only to see if I can spot any of the following:

- The starship Enterprise in the background of a space battle as a sly dig for the incident with the Falcon showing up in First Contact.

- Sora, Donald and Goofy sat in a Mos Eisley cantina.

- Ariel from the Little Mermaid in the background of an underwater scene.

- The inevitable musical number. And we all know what happens when Star Wars characters sing.

- Xehanort being the new Sith Lord. Voiced by Leonard Nimoy so...that actually could work.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 14, 2013)

I think the next Star Wars will be considered a "good, but not a classic" kind of film.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it'll be Pirates of the Caribbean...In Space

and I'd be satisfied with that.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey I just realized (yeah, I'm slow): Kingdom Hearts will (or should) now include Star Wars worlds. That series just got 20% more awesome.

And another game possibility: Kingdom Hearts Battlefront. 'Nuff said.


----------

